# If your junk stunk



## janesmith (Nov 29, 2010)

what would be the best way to tell you.


----------



## MEM2020 (Aug 23, 2009)

Take a shower with him. Tell him you are going to do something "different" in terms of foreplay. Then tease/cleanse him to perfection with a combo hand/soap job. 

AFTER you have sex - tell him - "From now on I want you to shower and scrub just like that before we have sex - it makes it more fun for me". 

The next time you have sex - if he was "lazy" in the shower and doesn't smell clean - no oral for him. If he asks why - tell him he needs to take "another" shower. I doubt that will happen though. He likely just doesn't realize the problem. If it does - stick to your guns. That is very inconsiderate behavior.

And I call BS on the sensitive skin folks. There are "gentle" soaps. If your skin was that sensitive you couldn't "f**k"




janesmith said:


> what would be the best way to tell you.


----------



## southbound (Oct 31, 2010)

MEM11363 has a good idea. I'm curious, Is this due to not bathing regularly or is it just his regular smell? I know that some people have a smell even with regular bathing while others don't. I believe my ex-wife could have not bathed for a week and still smelled like flowers.


----------



## janesmith (Nov 29, 2010)

i wouldnt tolerate my husbands junk stinking, lol. But a few ladies were having this problem so I asked over here to hopefully get more replies for them


----------



## chefmaster (Oct 30, 2010)

"You need a trim down there, it smells"


----------



## Pandakiss (Oct 29, 2010)

when you are shopping just go to the soap isle, or if you are in the mall go to bath and body works, smell soap together, and pick out one for each of you, and before you do the do...remind him how much you loved the way it smelled...

this does involve a small amount of "husband whispering" but i dont think he would object if you told him you love the way it smells, and every time you would smell it, you would think of his penis......and doing dirty and filthy things to it.....


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

I don't know what kind of smell we are talking about! 

I actually like my husband's stinky cok. 

When he just showered, I don't like to smell his cok, no smell, no fun. 

But when his cok is one day old, or one night old, has a little bit of manly smell or pee smell, I love it! I keep on sniffing!


----------



## WadeWilson (Jul 4, 2010)

With me flattery gets you everywhere...
When I get out the shower my wife would start smelling
My neck and down my chest... You see where this is 
Going... Sometimes action occur but not always... But the
Anticipation of action keeps me wanting to smell fresh often


----------



## mrsromance (Oct 21, 2010)

this is too funny. Why can't they just tell their husbands they need to take a shower because they stink. However, you will almost never wash their male smell of their balls. Even after my husband gets out the shower the balls will always have a little musk to them. I have no problem with it.


----------

